# 2012 Maxima



## crpatterson5 (Oct 24, 2017)

Looking for some help. Seems I can hear a sort of clanging sound coming from the bottom end of my engine area when going uphill. Can only hear it when it seems like my CTV transmission is in too high of a gear if the CTV shifted gears like a regular transmission. Engine only has 54,000 miles on it. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe a loose exhaust heat shield? If you have a rubber mallet or plastic hammer and can get under the vehicle, you can use the mallet to strike the exhaust in various locations to see if one of the shields rattles. Then, you can use a large worm-gear clamp to secure the shield(s).


----------

